# First Video From my iPhone



## Trainwreckfilms (Aug 19, 2009)

Let me know what you all think!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Dunno about anybody else, but I can't see the video... It is marked as "Private"... you need to make it public.


----------



## ORD23 (Jan 2, 2010)

Yep your right, can't see a thing.


----------



## Trainwreckfilms (Aug 19, 2009)

sorry! hopefully fixed!!


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Colin, that did it the video works fine now.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like your track takes quite a slant there.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Unless my eyes deceive me it needs to be leveled seriously, aren't you afraid yer train will roll down the hill



sideways???? Hah lol Regal


----------



## Trainwreckfilms (Aug 19, 2009)

Its the SP! they will run it till it has to be repaired... Actually thats new track that hasn't settled all the way. Just purchased some more ballast for the tracks...


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Great video quality from the iPhone.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice vid. Man the cross level looks terrible. Back in there day the SP had some very good track. Later RJD


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice vid, and it let you put titles in!


----------



## Trainwreckfilms (Aug 19, 2009)

The iphone didn't let me put in the titles... iMovie did. so some of the quality was lost in the compression. The phone was at an angle so it look like the trains are way tilted.


----------

